

Lambdas for JDK 7, first draft of translation - bokchoi
http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/lambda-dev/2010-May/001355.html

======
bokchoi
Given the recent discussion[1] that closures might not make it in Java 7, it
is good to see this proposal from Brian Goetz of Oracle.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1342154>

------
BonoboBoner
As a Java developer it saddens me that Java-the-language has become so
"unevolvable".

